# Woulda been more fun to just drop it....me thinks ! { Vraiment }



## RenaisSAWnceMan (Jul 27, 2011)

‪Démontage d'un séquoia géant‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Doc Hickory (Jul 28, 2011)

I agree...unless there is a reason for taking down in sections, lay that bad boy horizontal on the deck and commence to whittlin' on it....a lot less effort that way!


----------



## kdslocum (Oct 27, 2011)

insanity! that guy was prolly tired as balls by the end


----------



## ancy (Oct 27, 2011)

People around here only climb with top handles.


----------



## deevo (Oct 31, 2011)

RenaisSAWnceMan said:


> ‪Démontage d'un séquoia géant‬&rlm; - YouTube


 
Good job, like your bonfire maker/stoker!


----------

